# Jonsered 2077 turbo idling problems



## sawman2077 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a Jonsered 2077 turbo. The problem is when I went to adjust the carb to the factory specs of 1 1/4 out on both high and low the saw idles way up. I turned them out to what all my other saws are at 1 1/2 and it didnt change the problem. I can get the idle to go down to where the chain stops and the saw dies. Anyone help with this problem. Thanks


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome to AS, not bustin' your azz but next time post this in the chainsaw forum. It sounds like your saw isn't getting enough fuel through the low speed.

Say if you don't want the saw we could make a deal.


----------



## mtngun (Jan 7, 2010)

First, I don't mean to be rude or to discourage your post, but you'd get more responses if you posted on the chainsaw forum rather than here on the milling forum.

High idle could be many things but first I'd do a vacuum test. If it is sucking air through a leak, that could cause high idle and eventually cause the engine to seize because it is running too lean.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 7, 2010)

Could be a base gasket leak, have you noticed any drop in compression?


----------



## sawman2077 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry guys for the wrong spot to post. The compression is good. The gasket is new and there is fuel at the inlet of the carb when I took the filter off. Could it be that the carb needs to be rebuilt. I have never had this problem with a saw that is why I am asking for help.


----------



## mwrunt (Jan 7, 2010)

i would be checking the crank seals. to do this on a dirt bike you remove the carb and the exuast and plug one it doesnt matter which one. i would think putting a piece of rubber inertube would work if you sanwiched it between the muffler. then you plug the intake on my bike i inset a rubber expanding freeze plug availible at any auto parts store with a rubber tire valve glued in. i had to drill the plug through with a 3/8 bit and then half way through from the motor side with a half in bit and clamp that into the rubber intake. I think you will have to enganeer somthing differnt here as most saws dont have rubber intakes. then with a bicicle pump pump it up to 15 psi. if the seals are good the pressure shouldnt drop more then 3 psi over ten minutes. if it is leaking spray any possible problem areas with soapy water and look for bubbles and replace any seals or gaskets. 
this works for 2 stroke bikes hope it helps 


sawman2077 said:


> I have a Jonsered 2077 turbo. The problem is when I went to adjust the carb to the factory specs of 1 1/4 out on both high and low the saw idles way up. I turned them out to what all my other saws are at 1 1/2 and it didnt change the problem. I can get the idle to go down to where the chain stops and the saw dies. Anyone help with this problem. Thanks


----------



## mwrunt (Jan 7, 2010)

you can also try what i call the ten sent tune up. rev the hell out of the saw with no air cleaner and keep the trottle pinned and completly cover the intake with your hand to choke it off. try it a couple times. if there is varsal or ssomthing else built up in the carb somtimes this will create enough vacume to pull it through. I do this any time i hava a carb issue mostly after somthing has been sitting for a long period of time and 50 percent of the time it works
but check the crank seals before this step


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 7, 2010)

If there is fuel at the inlet of the carb it could be running to rich on idle hence the reason it's dying.


----------



## BobL (Jan 8, 2010)

mwrunt said:


> i would be checking the crank seals.



It' not just crank seals it's any air leak between the carby and the exhaust manifold.

Here is my home made kit.


----------



## sawman2077 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks guys I found the problem. It was a pin hole in the intake boot. Smallest little hole caused so much problems.


----------



## mtngun (Jan 9, 2010)

sawman2077 said:


> Thanks guys I found the problem. It was a pin hole in the intake boot. Smallest little hole caused so much problems.


Glad you found it. If you had kept running it with the leak you would have ended up with a big repair bill.


----------

